# Regional puppy parties



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Maybe some of us might think about puppy parties in teir region for those of us that live so spread out. Example a mid west region,Ohio,Michigan,Indiana PA.

South eastern regions maybe Virginia,Carolinas and so on.

Southern region...Tennasee,Kentucky,Georgia

Western and norwestern ,central,and so on... maybe encompassing 3-5 states in a cluster,depending on how large a geographical area it covers.

I'd do one at our house,we have almost two acres,lots of room,out in the country...

We're so spread out,but maybe we can meet regionally...of course folks can come from anywhere across regions.

That way we have some sort of get to know you get togethers...

Might be a fun way to have a mini holiday and you know straight away,that fluffs are welcome!


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Michelle, this is a great idea. Chloe says to count her in!!!! We're in Louisiana and love parties!!!!! arty:


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

I agree! I think it'd be great! I'm all for a puppy party around Florida.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I am so in -- I live in Illinois and I love puppy parties:thumbsup:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Just what I was thinking! I would be happy to host the Southwest region. It would be a blast and a wonderful way of supporting each other. Imagine Deb with her entire Casa De Caca!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a fun idea!!!!! :aktion033: As much as I love hosting them....my little yard can't handle all of SM at one time....sure wish it could though!!!! :blush::thumbsup:


Edit to add...wouldn't it be cool if we all had the parties on the same day!!!!! wow!!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

The A Team said:


> What a fun idea!!!!! :aktion033: As much as I love hosting them....my little yard can't handle all of SM at one time....sure wish it could though!!!! :blush::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Edit to add...wouldn't it be cool if we all had the parties on the same day!!!!! wow!!


That would be a puppy party that would make national headlines!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

gopotsgo said:


> Just what I was thinking! I would be happy to host the Southwest region. It would be a blast and a wonderful way of supporting each other. Imagine Deb with her entire Casa De Caca!


 
I'd almost drive or fly to Cali....w/ my five ....just to see that!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll get a map and see if I can divvy up some areas of states and we can see how it might work out. Who knows maybe we can shoot for a day this summer and pick one week end or couple week ends ,where we all can do this...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> What a fun idea!!!!! :aktion033: As much as I love hosting them....my little yard can't handle all of SM at one time....sure wish it could though!!!! :blush::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Edit to add...wouldn't it be cool if we all had the parties on the same day!!!!! wow!!


Pat - I'd actually hope that they weren't all on the same day. That way we could get to more than one and maybe the Florida peeps would like to throw theirs when the weather is cold and nasty up north LOL I love the idea of regionals but I also love seeing members from other regions and that was one of the best parts of Pat's this year...we got people and pups we could never imagine we'd meet.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm in. I'd host one myself. I'm in Northern California. Although, I think Southern California would be good half way point for Arizona, Nevada and Northern Cal.

I think they should be different days, and that Pat and the A Team should attend every single one.:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I did post something about early Sept. and being at Hilton Head--island off S. Carolina--near GA. border. I didn't get any bites though so maybe it isn't a good time for others from that area. I am still open to this but if I don't get bites soon I will go ahead w/other plans. Sept. 10th or 11th would work best for me. I could possibly do Sept. 4th (Sun) and am thinking the Salty Dog Cafe at Harbor Town since they have a cafe, eating place & live music. They allow dogs! Please PM me if you are interested ASAP. It is a private part of the island so I need lead time to record names & plate numbers of anyone who would attend to get through security.


----------



## SLP21 (Dec 4, 2010)

Wish I could join 

Anyone wanna host one in Canada :thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I think we have some other members that could take the reins for one in Canada since I don't know the geography well enough to make suggestions on geographical areas and distances.
Maybe we'd have some Canadians who could do that?

I thought it would be fun to do one on the same day too,possibly posting as we go but we'll all be so busy visting and oohing and waing over fluffs,I doubt we'd remember to post until it was over....
,but I think it would be better to spread them out so we can each enjoy the visit and then post piccies for all to enjoy!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

The weather here isn't decent till about Feb. Nov & Dec are too hot & too close to holidays. I'd be interested in coming.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

spookiesmom said:


> The weather here isn't decent till about Feb. Nov & Dec are too hot & too close to holidays. I'd be interested in coming.


I agree. I love Florida in Feb. It's usually so cold here that I loved my President's Week getaways when my DS was in school. :Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I'm in no matter what, and if you want me to have the party -- just let me know.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Sandi, I would LOVE to attend-- always wanted to go to Hilton Head anyway and what a great excuse, LOL. The 4th and 5th is Labor Day weekend so might be an expensive flight.  Nonetheless, keep us posted because I will go if at all possible!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Ok, doesn't matter where it is, I am all packed:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My friend, Jill and her Milo (who was Bailey's twin) is moving to Hilton Head in two weeks.....so i'll have a place to stay!!! Who's holding a party in Hilton Head anyway????


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

gopotsgo said:


> Just what I was thinking! I would be happy to host the Southwest region. It would be a blast and a wonderful way of supporting each other. Imagine Deb with her entire Casa De Caca!


 
I'll start packing!!!!!:chili::aktion033::thumbsup:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Awesome idea!! Would love to go to one....and Ollie would too!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'll start working on something for Florida. I've been talking to few people about it. We'll just have to decide where and when. Is anyone interested in going to Orlando to Eukanuba in mid December to watch Marina show? I'm going. It would be great if other SM's could go and cheer Marina on.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The A Team said:


> My friend, Jill and her Milo (who was Bailey's twin) is moving to Hilton Head in two weeks.....so i'll have a place to stay!!! Who's holding a party in Hilton Head anyway????


Pat, I had the idea for HH since I will be there in Sept. I am not from there so planning is a bit difficult --though not impossible---for me. I wanted to take the opportunity to meet-up w/other maltese people so threw out the idea to see if others might be interested. It is complicated for me to host a party as I will be using someone else's house---but a meet-up in a neutral place would work w/lots of dogs----if we can find a good one. HH is dog friendly for the most part. It is a lovely place to have a meet up & the weather should be great in early Sept. 
I think people could come for a couple of days---stay in a B & B or ?? & we could have activities arranged w/the people & pups????


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Pat, I had the idea for HH since I will be there in Sept. I am not from there so planning is a bit difficult --though not impossible---for me. I wanted to take the opportunity to meet-up w/other maltese people so threw out the idea to see if others might be interested. It is complicated for me to host a party as I will be using someone else's house---but a meet-up in a neutral place would work w/lots of dogs----if we can find a good one. HH is dog friendly for the most part. It is a lovely place to have a meet up & the weather should be great in early Sept.
> I think people could come for a couple of days---stay in a B & B or ?? & we could have activities arranged w/the people & pups????


I'll have Jill look into it as she'll be living there and she knows the area. Maybe we'll put her in charge of hosting, LOL....she has a poochon (poodle bichon).


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> I did post something about early Sept. and being at Hilton Head--island off S. Carolina--near GA. border. I didn't get any bites though so maybe it isn't a good time for others from that area. I am still open to this but if I don't get bites soon I will go ahead w/other plans. Sept. 10th or 11th would work best for me. I could possibly do Sept. 4th (Sun) and am thinking the Salty Dog Cafe at Harbor Town since they have a cafe, eating place & live music. They allow dogs! Please PM me if you are interested ASAP. It is a private part of the island so I need lead time to record names & plate numbers of anyone who would attend to get through security.


That's a great idea,it would cover the south Atlantic states,plus who wouldn't love Hilton Head in September!!!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

munchkn8835 said:


> Awesome idea!! Would love to go to one....and Ollie would too!!


 We are trying for Hilton Head in our area in September. Hopefully, you will be back from Kenya.:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

The A Team said:


> My friend, Jill and her Milo (who was Bailey's twin) is moving to Hilton Head in two weeks.....so i'll have a place to stay!!! Who's holding a party in Hilton Head anyway????


Pat it would be so cool cause I'm going, too! :chili::chili: Hilton Head is awesome!:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I wish we had interesting places to meet up.In our area we really don't have anything ,just farm country. If we had a puppy party at our place,we'd just be hanging out in the country side,nice and quiet....except for a few barks...

Our yard area,we have just under two acres so plenty of run area.

If it does sound too boring...


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I know it's in Orlando, but when and where is the Eukanuba show?


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I am so excited! As an addition enticement I could offer my Laguna Beach cottage as a place to stay, I can post pics later. Michelle, I think your place would be pup paradise, tons of space to run and run, wish you were close.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

spookiesmom said:


> I know it's in Orlando, but when and where is the Eukanuba show?



Eukanuba is being held at the Orlando convention center. I think Juniors is being held on the December 17th. Anyway the show is that weekend on Saturday and Sunday. I'm sure Stacy will give us more exact information when time gets closer. I think a couple of us from this area will be there.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We only have two extra bedrooms but one is used for a computer room,we could turn it into a quickie bedroom,we have an inflatable bed...yeah sounds glamerous I know...We use it when we travel if we bunk w/ friends or family....
We have a Best Western ,they allow pets.
Our place isn't fancy but it's almost two acres of doggie friendly turf! Who knows,might slip in a jewellery lesson!
IT's quiet and peaceful,a pond,where you can catch sight of the koi and watch squirrels run...though they migth hide from the fluffs. 

Kick back on the deck and visit.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

love the idea Michelle!!:thumbsup::chili:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Michelle, I think your place looks perfect for a puppy party! Ohio isn't THAT far from Kansas, so I would definitely try to make it.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I just sent you a PM_. _




edelweiss said:


> I did post something about early Sept. and being at Hilton Head--island off S. Carolina--near GA. border. I didn't get any bites though so maybe it isn't a good time for others from that area. I am still open to this but if I don't get bites soon I will go ahead w/other plans. Sept. 10th or 11th would work best for me. I could possibly do Sept. 4th (Sun) and am thinking the Salty Dog Cafe at Harbor Town since they have a cafe, eating place & live music. They allow dogs! Please PM me if you are interested ASAP. It is a private part of the island so I need lead time to record names & plate numbers of anyone who would attend to get through security.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I just wish I had a bigger place,so I could house all the folks if they came.
I'm excited about doing it. I was lucky enough to visit friends in Naples last summer and meet up w/ Fach (Bonnie).
I'll start on an map,I hope of regions that we can all have imput in for meet ups!
We can decide how long on the meet ups,one day or two and work out details...
Oooh I'm excited,this'lll be sooo much fun!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm going to check at our local Best western for a discount rate if we can reserve a block of rooms. PM me and post if you want to do this in our area. I'll try to rough our regions or clusters of states were folks won't have long drives if we can help it.
I'll try to get at it on Monday,I plan to vote my bumm off on Sunday since it's our last shelter vote day.
Hugs everyone...
Thanks Pat for getting us all going on this,it's a great way to meet some SM members who can't make long trips or certain events....we'll just meet a little at a time....


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I think all of these ideas are magnificent! I also thought, on homeaway.com or on vrbo.com there are many homes for rent on a weekly and weekend basis all over the US and Canada and some are even pet friendly. Some of these homes have up to 11-12 bedrooms! I was looking at some and calculated costs and it would come out to 20-30 per person per night which could be a steal! Would anyone be interested?

I would looooove the idea of Hilton Head as my husband and I have always wanted to go there but have never really had a good reason to do so. However, September wouldn't work for us b/c we'll be in Italy. 
We can host one in Rome. :w00t: Anyone want to come? 

Speaking seriously, there is a Maltese breeder in the heart of Tuscany (Siena) who has a forum similar to SM in Italy for Malts and their mommies and daddies. Here are some pics of her Chalet. Allevamento dei Diamantiincantati - Con loro.... 
It would be great to have both forums united! :chili: I know she already does meetups in her home. If a group of us would be really interested, it wouldn't hurt to ask!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have some limited contact w/this lady. She has the full brother to my Kitzel! Her English is somewhat limited, as is my Italian! ;-)


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'v used VRBO,I love it.I'll have to check homeaway.com
Isn't it wonderful all the things we learn by exchanging ideas!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

AWW love that everyone will get to experience an SM puppy party! You and the fluffs will alll have a great time. I've always said how lucky I have been to live in NJ and have access to so many meet ups. It'll be great for so many others thruout the country to be able to experience SM peeps and dogs in person.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I roughed out some regions.
Let me know what you think,we can always tweak. It really depends on who hosts and where..... where members live....we can also have overlap too..... no boundaries ,all depends on how far one can or would be willing to drive... trying to divy to make easier drives...

Maybe we can find a member in each of these areas willing to host?
I realize there may be states where we don't have members so we can all pick and choose where,you really don't have to stick to any region,just a suggestion to help w/ logistics.

For Canadian members,whichever bordering provinces are closest to regions I roughed out,let me know how it will work for you.

1- North east- Maine,Vermont, New Hampshire,New York,Rhode Island New Jersey Connecticut. Canada- Quebec,Ontario

2-East- Delaware,Maryland,Pennsylvania,Virginia,West Virginia.

3-Upper middle- Michigan,Ohio,Kentucky,Indiana,Illinois,Wisconsin,Minnesota,West Virginia,Pennsylvania. Canada- Ontario

4- South east-Tennasee, North Carolina South Carolina,Georgia,Alabama,Florida
This could also be covered in the Hilton Head meet up thread.

5 - Southern middle-Louisiana,Mississippi,Arkansas,Missouri,Oklahoma,Kansas.

6- Northern middle- North Dakota,South Dakota,Iowa,Nebraska,Kansas,Wyoming,Montana. Canada-Manitoba,Saskatchewan,Alberta


7-Southern middle- Oklahoma,Texas,Colorado, New Mexico, Arizona,Utah


8- West Coast- Washington,Oregon, Nevada,California,Nevada,Idaho Canada- Alberta, British Columbia

9- South west coast-We can also do California,Nevada,Arizona,Utah as well.

10- Northwest - Washington,Oregon. California, Idaho,Montana 

11- Alaska,don't know if we have any members in Alaska,so don't want to leave you out.

Let's have fun w/ this!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Just checking to see if anyone can work with the regions I roughed out. Feel free to alter or go to other regions,no rules...welll just one....HAVE FUN!


----------

